# dove trovo E17?

## Flonaldo

Ciao a tutti, qualcuno per favore può dirmi dove trovare i sorgenti per enlighntenment 17? Sul loro sito indicano sourceforge, ma lì non sono riuscito a scaricare nulla...

Grazie!!!

----------

## RexRocker

bastardo!!!! Cambia titolo del topic!!! Pensavo che fosse uscito finalmente in portage anche ~x86!!!!

Cerca sul wiki di gentoo c'è un how-to su come installarlo smacherando i vari pacchetti e simili.

Ciao

Rex

----------

## Lestaat

E' nel portage

```
 x11-wm/e
```

Attenzione che è masked

Cmq una ricerca nel forum e trovavi una merea di 3d in proposito

----------

## gutter

Come suggerito per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

Per favore metti un titolo più chiaro al thread.

----------

## Flonaldo

Grazie per le segnalazioni, ma al momento non posso usare emerge, devo per forza scaricare i sorgenti direttamente da internet...magari qualcuno sa dove posso trovarli? Possibilmente un bel tarball...

PS: Scusate per il titolo, volevo un po' attirare l'attenzione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RedNeckCracker

http://www.get-e.org

----------

## Flonaldo

Ok ho cambiato l'oggetto.

Vado su Get-E.org, ma mi dicono di scaricare e compilare una serie di pacchetti in sequenza...va bene così o posso trovare di meglio?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> bastardo!!!! Cambia titolo del topic!!! Pensavo che fosse uscito finalmente in portage anche ~x86!!!!
> 
> Cerca sul wiki di gentoo c'è un how-to su come installarlo smacherando i vari pacchetti e simili.
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Anche io c'ero cascato....ho una voglia di provare questo E17.....ma aspettero' che entri in portage almeno come ~x86....

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> ma mi dicono di scaricare e compilare una serie di pacchetti in sequenza...va bene così o posso trovare di meglio?

 il meglio che puoi trovare è portage. se non lo puoi usare perchè sei su un'altra distro mi spiace ma sei OT  :Wink:  .

cmq dopo qualche 

```
.configure

make 

errori vari...
```

potresti riuscirci  :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Non sono su un'altra distro, sono sulla rete della mia facoltà e non posso fare tunnels, per questo non posso usare emerge per il momento...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> bastardo!!!! Cambia titolo del topic!!! Pensavo che fosse uscito finalmente in portage anche ~x86!!!!
> 
> Cerca sul wiki di gentoo c'è un how-to su come installarlo smacherando i vari pacchetti e simili.
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 STRAQUOTO!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh portage puoi usarlo lo stesso. scarichi i file che ti dice emerge a manina e li metti in /usr/portage/distfiles.

dai prima un emerge -p e17 (o quello che è)

cerchi ... scarichi ... sposti...

e poi ridai emerge e17 e magicamente tutto funziona  :Very Happy:   fico vero?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Sì grazie ma se nel portage non c'è come faccio a scaricarlo e metterlo in distfiles?

----------

## RexRocker

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Sì grazie ma se nel portage non c'è come faccio a scaricarlo e metterlo in distfiles?

 

è in portage ma è hard-masked, sul wiki (credo sia: http://www.gentoo-wiki.org) ma non sono sicuro) c'è la guida su come installarlo, quali sono i pacchetti che devi smascherare e simili. Usi quella, scarichi, sposti in distfiles e poi dai un emerge e17  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> E' nel portage
> 
> ```
> 
>  x11-wm/e
> ...

 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Sì grazie ma se nel portage non c'è come faccio a scaricarlo e metterlo in distfiles?

 

Ma le leggi le risposte?  :Laughing: 

Nel portage c'è!

```

..::[root@LesTux][ven giu 10][12:24:35]::..

[/home/lestaat]$ emerge -p e

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/edb-9999

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-9999

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eet-9999

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/evas-9999

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ecore-9999

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/embryo-9999

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/edje-9999

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/e-9999

```

se non sono smaskerati segui la guida nel wiki per levare il mask.

Dici che non puoi usare il tunn??? bene lancioa comunque l'emerge e di volta in volta scarichi il file e lo metti in distfiles

----------

## Flonaldo

Ok grazie proverò a fare così

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> se non sono smaskerati segui la guida nel wiki per levare il mask.
> 
> Dici che non puoi usare il tunn??? bene lancioa comunque l'emerge e di volta in volta scarichi il file e lo metti in distfiles

 

Ma le leggi le risposte?  :Laughing: 

a volte mi sembra davvero di essere ignorato  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## comio

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Sï¿½ grazie ma se nel portage non c'ï¿½ come faccio a scaricarlo e metterlo in distfiles?

 

```
emerge -pf e17
```

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

per chi vuol provare e17 senza impapocchiare tutto il proprio sistema consiglio elive

@tutti

cerchiamo di leggerle risposte che ci vengon date ed evitiamo bassi trucchetti per farsi leggere. Si spende più tempo che a cercar con un buon motore di ricerca

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ed evitiamo bassi trucchetti 

 cosa intendi? 

scusa ma veramente non ho capito...

----------

## flocchini

credo si riferica al quanto mai ambiguo titolo del post  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

si mi riferivo a titoli acchiappamosche

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> per chi vuol provare e17 senza impapocchiare tutto il proprio sistema consiglio elive
> 
> 

 

Sarà la volta che lo provo  :Smile: 

/me che passa a E dopo anni di wmaker  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

scaricato e....  :Sad:   kernel panic all'avvio  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

non ce sta proprio modo di farlo partire...  :Crying or Very sad: 

va beh... tanto, l'avevo emerso già in passato, niente mi vieta di rifarlo  :Very Happy: 

suvvia parti o mio prode processore a 933MHz! ti strapazzo un po!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> scaricato e....   kernel panic all'avvio    

 

Con E17? Guarda che il kernel panic non c'entra nulla con E17

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Con E17? Guarda che il kernel panic non c'entra nulla con E17

 

Penso si riferisse a elive  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Penso si riferisse a elive

 

si, certo. solo che la copia l'ho controllata e la masterizzazione è corretta. quindi o la riscarico sperando di beccarne una buona o mi metto a cercare il motivo per cui il kernel non trova l'init.  :Shocked:  però in effetti... faccio prima con emerge...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

elive è un progetto ancora molto giovane... che HW hai? hai qualche cosa di esoterico che potrebbe esser la causa del rigetto?

----------

## btbbass

Mah, io consiglio a tutti di installare l'E17, versione cvs, ci impiega devvero poco (rispetto a pacchetti un po grossi), ed è davverocarino... ricordate che è ancora alpha (anche su ho trovato davvero pochi bug), quindi non ci sono tutte le funzioni che un wm del genere dovrebbe avere... però è molto carino, soprattutto se utilizzato con Entrance (login manager) e con Engage (barra MacOsX-style)... fighi gli sfondi mobili (anche se ce n'è uno solo, e decisamente succhia-cpu)

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> bastardo!!!! Cambia titolo del topic!!!

 

Questo mi sembra un insulto, sia pure (mi sembra) in tono scherzoso.

Certo un titolo di topic truffaldino puó far innervosire ma in ogni caso sarebbe bene evitare queste possibili fonti di nervosismo, Flonaldo non se la é presa ma non é detto che tutti si comporterebbero nella stessa maniera... e visto che i topic restano e sono fonte di esempio per le nuove leve suggerirei di modificare leggermente il post.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *RexRocker wrote:*   bastardo!!!! Cambia titolo del topic!!! 
> 
> Questo mi sembra un insulto, sia pure (mi sembra) in tono scherzoso.
> 
> 

 

Ma no, figurati se me la prendevo...fosse cosi dovrei stare nervoso tutto il giorno! Cmq il titolo è stato cambiato...scusate per l'ambiguità!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  che HW hai? hai qualche cosa di esoterico che potrebbe esser la causa del rigetto?

 

un pentium 2

un pentium 3

un pentium 4

un centrino.

su tutti e quattro crasha  :Crying or Very sad:  usando il kernel 2.6, con il 2.4 sembra funzionare. ho provato solo dopo. però il 2.4 ha meno funzionalità. va beh dopotutto è per provarlo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma no, figurati se me la prendevo...fosse cosi dovrei stare nervoso tutto il giorno! Cmq il titolo è stato cambiato...scusate per l'ambiguità!

 

Si, grazie per questo. Ma la mia preoccupazione era un'altra:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> non é detto che tutti si comporterebbero nella stessa maniera... e visto che i topic restano e sono fonte di esempio per le nuove leve suggerirei di modificare leggermente il post.

 

----------

## oRDeX

Ragazzi vorrei sostituire e17 a fluxbox, ma visto che stiamo ancora in versioni di CVS, vorrei avere l testimonianza di chi già lo usa che è abbastanza stabile ed usabile senza problemi.

Riguardo all'installazione credo che la guida su gentoo-wiki.com vada bene vero?

----------

## SilverXXX

Io ultimamente non l'ho più usato nè riemerso, e anche se migliora continuamente non penso sia ancora ora di sostituirlo a un ambiente da uso fisso. Per quello si dovrà aspettare la fase di beta a far bene.

----------

## oRDeX

ah capito...io volevo sostituirlo al mio fluxbox tanto amato...ho dato un'occhiatina in giro per i forum prima ed ho visto che comunque il 99% dei post sono solo su problematiche relative all'installazione che ad altro, quindi mi sono fatto una buona idea...ed ora stavo valutando se installarlo o meno..se no ora lo emergo...se mi trovo bene ok..se no torno a flux

----------

## btbbass

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ed ora stavo valutando se installarlo o meno..se no ora lo emergo...se mi trovo bene ok..se no torno a flux

 

Guarda, l'ultima volta che l'ho emerso qualche mesetto fa, era senz'altro molto stabile, ma ancora poco utilizzabile/utile, in quanto mancavano (non so se sia ancora così) molte funzioni che non possono mancare a un wm, come un menu comodo fluxbox style, ad esempio,oppure un filemanager integrato ecc...,  anche se qualcosa si stava gia muovendo.. io ti consilgio di provarlo, tanto nn ti costa nulla, e inizi a prenderci la mano, per quando diventerà beta... senz'altro un must, appena sarà un po più completo!

----------

